# Jet ski help



## River (Jul 31, 2012)

My son has the idea he wants to buy a jet ski off Craigs List. Its a 1997 Seadoo GTX 800. $ 1950.
I talked to the guy and it seems he runs it on the river where I fished last week ( he answered some questions he would not have known unless he was there last weekend) So...my question is can we start this thing out of the water for a few seconds to make sure it starts and runs without doing and damage. This is a last miniute thing so we cant get to the river with it . Anything else I should look for. Thanks for any help...River


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah you can start and run it for a few seconds. Unlike outboards jetski's have metal impellers that are much more resilient to dry cranking.

I would look for a few things as prior knowledge from what I have learned, check the motor mounts and make sure the motor is solid, if not it could have been raced. Check your engine for any corrosion that would lead to knowing it was ever in saltwater. When you take the seat off look at the gas tank with a flashlight and see if it has any buildup in the bottom of the tank, if so you have to remove the entire engine to replace the tank.

Also anything to do with coffmans exhaust, sudco carbs, ocean pro ride plates, are a big plus but typically those engines have been raced hard. Make sure it has a nice throaty idle but not sounding like a cammed out corvette


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've ridden stand up jet skis since 1986, and have pretty much been working on my own stuff since then. 

You can run a ski for up to 30 seconds with no water, including modern 4 strokes. Any longer than that, and you need to have the garden hose hooked to the flush fitting.

Check compression on the cylinders, it should be about 150 PSI for good compression. If it's lower than 120, you'll probably be needing a top end rebuild. 

Look at all the fasteners, check for rusting or corrosion. 

Examine all the cast aluminum parts, check to see if there is 'sugar' buildup on these parts.

Inspect all the hoses, particularly fuel hoses, make sure they are not dry rotted, inspect all hose clamps and make sure they are in good shape. 

You can also tell a lot about the way a jet ski was maintained simply by looking in the bilge. If it's clean, not grimy or greasy, a lot of times, the engine will be maintained. If there's chunks of rust, slime, debris, etc.....chances are the engine has been ragged out.


----------



## River (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info Guys. We are going to take a look at it tonight and I will be sure to report what we find...River


----------



## River (Aug 2, 2012)

Well... Thanks for the help. We were very surprised of the condition its in. No corners or even rub rail beat up. The owner replaced the motor and carbs this spring . Ths PWC is a 96, new motor 97. I'm a carpenter by trade and have very limited knowlege of engines and such, but it seemed like someone has taken very good care of this piece of equipment. It started rite up and sounded nice and throaghty. The owner seemed very proud of it, his family is growing and needs something bigger. Thanks for the help on this, my son now owns a jet ski. Im going back to my TIN...River


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Exterior looks OK, but the engine appears to have been through some condensation or other moisture, as I see that the paint is flaking off the cast aluminum parts. That's not too much of a concern, though, as long as electrolysis has not affected any of the threads, or any of the mating surfaces where there are gaskets, as this can lead to leaks.

One thing you DO need to pay attention to is those casting plugs. See the round piece of aluminum on the head pipe with the TIG weld around it? This area is where the factory molds the cast aluminum, and they weld this plug in place. There are 4 in total. 

The problem with the plug is that it is paper thin to begin with, and any electrolysis of this part will lead to pinhole leaks. (I have fixed several of these) 

If this happens, you'll need to remove the head pipe, take it to a welder, and have them cut some thin wafers, about 3/16" thick....out of some 1.25" solid aluminum round stock, then weld these pieces right over the top of the factory plug.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 2, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Exterior looks OK, but the engine appears to have been through some condensation or other moisture, as I see that the paint is flaking off the cast aluminum parts. That's not too much of a concern, though, as long as electrolysis has not affected any of the threads, or any of the mating surfaces where there are gaskets, as this can lead to leaks.
> 
> One thing you DO need to pay attention to is those casting plugs. See the round piece of aluminum on the head pipe with the TIG weld around it? This area is where the factory molds the cast aluminum, and they weld this plug in place. There are 4 in total.
> 
> ...



You need your own show man. Your knowlege on these sorts of things is incredible. 

Nice looking jet ski by the way. I'd put a bug in your son's ear to build a jet jon with that thing.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 2, 2012)

bulldog said:


> You need your own show man. Your knowlege on these sorts of things is incredible.



Well, like I said, 26 years of riding jet skis, and the last 15 years working on them, I know most of the quirks of jet skis, both the stand-up type, and the couches (2 and 3 seaters) 

Also, mechanics are too expensive, and I don't like to work around other people's schedules, or have to browbeat them to get something done this year. When something of mine tears up, I want it fixed yesterday. The only way that's gonna happen is if I fix it myself!




As far as having my own show.....I was kinda hoping that the History Channel was going to make good on their idea of giving me a spin-off show when I went oystering with Larry The Cable Guy.....I'm sure I could have run with any idea they gave me, as long as it was water-based, or based on boating and water sports, or working on the water...which is where my knowledge is based. 

But, I reckon since my name ain't Cletus, or Pork Chop, I still have my grill (most of it, anyhow, except for the wisdom teeth I had extracted), and I don't act dysfunctional enough, or throw enough tantrums on camera, or run jetboats up into the trees driving like a mental midget....they decided I wasn't interesting enough for TV. 
Well, if those are the kind of prerequisites for getting a show.....yep, they might as well stick with Pork Chop and Cletus, 'cause, that ain't how I roll.


But, I _do_ have a youtube channel, and unlike a lot of the channels out there, I try to keep the content of my videos interesting and educational, along with some occasional humor.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 2, 2012)

bulldog said:


> Nice looking jet ski by the way. I'd put a bug in your son's ear to build a jet jon with that thing.




I second that! But then again, that's just the jetboater in me. :mrgreen:


----------

